# North Bay, Lynn Haven



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Not the best day for fishing for us from the outset.

The old man and I got out of the house late, but into the landing at the Bailey Bridge in Lynn Haven around 0635. Unfortunately, the boat was feeling cantankerous this morning. We tried to crank it and it hardly chugged. Fortunately, dad had cables and jumped one battery off the other, and off we went. By that time, though, it was pushing 7 and already in the mid/upper 80's. Anyway, we fished the mouth of Fannin Bayou across the bridge with not so much as a nibble for about 45 minutes or an hour. Then, we ran across to the light plant near the entrance of the bay. Over the next hour, dad hooked 2 and so did I. No keepers and no really good action over the course of the day.

Some notes - I spent the first part of the morning practicing with a baitcaster. I managed to get the technique down, but my finesse and casting distance is horrible. The good side - I'm not throwing nests.

I tried a popping cork rig for the first time today. I think I had the wrong lure at the end of the line. I got the action right and I can cast it a ton, but a tip to those using them for the first time - don't be afraid to really pop it. The action doesn't sound right if you are timid.

Baits of the day for dad and I were mirrolure twitch baits. Dad used a single color 16MR and I used 2 kinds of 17MR. The high tide for us today was around 1030, so we fished the incoming tide on an ENE 5mph wind. It wasn't the easiest thing to do since we fished the east side of a point, but we seemed to hit a few decent spots. 

Altogether, North Bay has been pretty disappointing for us the few times we've fished it. If anyone has tips for that area, they are always welcome.

-R.


----------

